# Schon mal dieses Problem bei Eclipse gehabt?



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

Hi zusammen,

wollte gerne von euch wissen, ob jemand schon mal das Problem gehabt hat.

Hab ein Code nur über 7 Zeilen geschrieben (Teilcode des Ganzen). Hab das Programm gestartet
und meine Taste, für die der Code geschrieben reagierte nicht wie gewünscht. :autsch: 

Und da könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie lange ich gebraucht habe, um auf die Idee zu kommen  ???:L 
diesen Codeabschnitt zu löschen und nochmal neu zuschreiben. Und siehe da, es hat funktioniert

Hab ihr schon mal ähnliche Erlebnisse gleicher Art gehabt :shock: 

Gruß
chris


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2009)

Das Problem sitzt in solchen Fällen meistens vor dem Rechner, aber die Frage ist nicht konkret genug um darauf eine sinnvolle Antwort geben zu können.
*verschieb*


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2009)

Hi Wildcard,



> *verschieb*



was bedeutet das eigentlich??



> Das Problem sitzt in solchen Fällen meistens vor dem Rechner



 




> aber die Frage ist nicht konkret genug



Sollte auch nicht direkt eine Frage sein, sondern eine kleine Anregung zur smalltalk, welche Bugs so man 
bei Eclipse findet.

Aber es ist mir wirklich passiert, da ich den Code nicht dirket gelöscht habe, sondern als 
Kommentar markiert habe, um es vergleichen zu können.

Gruß
chris


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jan 2009)

> > *verschieb*
> 
> 
> was bedeutet das eigentlich??


Das ich deinen Beitrag ins richtige Forum verschoben habe.



> Sollte auch nicht direkt eine Frage sein, sondern eine kleine Anregung zur smalltalk, welche Bugs so man
> bei Eclipse findet.
> 
> Aber es ist mir wirklich passiert, da ich den Code nicht dirket gelöscht habe, sondern als
> Kommentar markiert habe, um es vergleichen zu können.


Welche Bugs es in Eclipse gibt, sieht man im Bugzilla. Für nicht aktualisierten Code gibt es meistens eine ganz einfache Erklärung wie ein Kompilierfehler, ein falscher Buildpath, ausgeschaltetes automatic build,...
Ich kann dir versichern, Eclipse funktioniert, ich verbringe damit täglich 10 Stunden.


----------



## Ebenius (17. Jan 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem sitzt in solchen Fällen meistens vor dem Rechner[...]



Mein Vater, seines Zeichens geplagter Netzwerkadministrator, spricht in einem solchen Fall immer vom OSI-Layer-8-Fehler. :lol:

Um auf die Frage zu antworten, ob jemand schon mal so unauffindbare Fehler beim Programmieren erlebt hat... 2002 habe ich einige Zeit in Richmond/VA/USA gearbeitet. Damals habe ich nicht gern auf der Notebook-Tastatur geschrieben. Die externe Tastatur war mir zu groß für's Gepäck, also hab ich mir vor Ort eine billige USB-Tastatur gekauft. Im Hotelzimmer hab ich dann einen Base64-Streamencoder/-Decoder geschrieben. Der funktionierte super, ich hab nur noch ein bisschen Javadoc im Encoder aufgehübscht und plöztlich funktionierte mein Unittest nicht mehr. Ich habe zwei Stunden lang gesucht, wo jetzt der Fehler liegt. Schließlich stand in meinem Alphabet anstelle des 'J's eine 8. Ich konnte mir das überhaupt nicht erklären.

Später am Abend beim weiteren Programmieren hab ich dann beim Navigieren nach unten plötzlich eine 2 auftauchen sehen. Der Controller auf der Tastatur war offensichtlich kaputt und hat manchmal statt left, right, up, down eben eine 4, 6, 8 oder 2 geschickt. Mistding!

Grüße, Ebenius


----------



## frapo (17. Jan 2009)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*schmunzel*.. den werde ich mir merken..  :lol:


----------

